
Soda – an open-source document API for Oracle Database - gvenzl
https://github.com/oracle/soda-for-java
======
moxylush
This sounds like a very old idea:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MultiValue](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MultiValue)

